# Tour South Africa



## Pule (May 18, 2004)

*Courtesy of www.rovosrail.co.za*


----------



## Pule (May 18, 2004)

Courtesy of Upington


----------



## Durbsboi (Dec 2, 2005)

Awesome thread Pule, big up my boi!

More of Durban, the city where they Fun never sets!























































































































































































































































































































































































































Pics courtesy of various South African forumer's


----------



## Pule (May 18, 2004)




----------



## Pule (May 18, 2004)

Another durban photo


----------



## Quall (Feb 15, 2006)

The landscape in South Africa is breathtaking! 

Cape Town and Durban look fantastic.


----------



## Pule (May 18, 2004)




----------



## Pule (May 18, 2004)

Courtesy of Africa Guide, www.africaguide.com











*This is where the World's Higest Bunjee jumping takes place*




















*Indian Ocean meets atlantic Ocean*


----------



## Pule (May 18, 2004)

Courtesy of Martin Heigan


----------



## Pule (May 18, 2004)




----------



## Pule (May 18, 2004)




----------



## Pule (May 18, 2004)




----------



## Pule (May 18, 2004)

*Westcliffe Hotel, Johannesburg*

]


----------



## nelly_the_elephant (Jun 20, 2007)

superb pics, Pule! can't wait to go back! Next april come quick!!!


----------



## Ton-Tille (Aug 19, 2007)

great pics!


----------



## GregPz (Oct 30, 2004)

Nice job Pule!


----------



## Pule (May 18, 2004)

Thanx, guys

*Garden Route*































......Port St. Francis ---"Santarene".....


----------



## Skyman (Jan 4, 2006)

So interesting


----------



## paw25694 (Nov 21, 2006)

very relaxing :drool:


----------



## Pule (May 18, 2004)




----------



## nelly_the_elephant (Jun 20, 2007)

That last one is so beautiful! Pule, stop it man! Not good for my soul to look at pics of sunny south africa on a monday morning in an office in a grey clouded european city!


----------



## Pule (May 18, 2004)

Nelly, please forgive me for doing that to you and I thought I should appologise appropriately with the following...


----------



## nelly_the_elephant (Jun 20, 2007)

I forgive you Pule! The picture of Hout Bay from Chapman Peak drive is absolutely awesome! And you know the good news? Next year I'll be seeing all those beautiful things in real again :banana:


----------



## Pule (May 18, 2004)

You must make sure that you also visit Johannesburg, there's plenty to see and the city has changed tremendously in the past couple of years.

Here are some of Cape Town shots.


----------



## nelly_the_elephant (Jun 20, 2007)

Oh yes, Joburg will be on the list one day! Not next april though since I don't have time than. Friends of mine told me the jazz scene in Joburg is one of the best in the world so I definitely need to check that out!


----------



## Pule (May 18, 2004)

Yip, Jazz session in Joburg are great.


----------



## Pule (May 18, 2004)

Sibaya Casino, Durban





























[/QUOTE]


----------



## Pule (May 18, 2004)

*Johannesburg*


----------



## Pule (May 18, 2004)

[/QUOTE]


----------



## Northsider (Jan 16, 2006)

Dang, it looks really pretty there!


----------



## Apteryx (Apr 3, 2007)

I went in August and even in winter SA is amazing, a wonderful place!


----------



## nelly_the_elephant (Jun 20, 2007)

The last one is great. Could it be West Coast National Park?


----------



## bobbycuzin (May 30, 2007)

south africa is definitely at the top of my priorities for places to see, my father was in there a few years back for a conference in johannesburg and he said it was one of the most unique and diverse countries he'd ever been to...the only thing disturbing was he personally witnessed 3 armed robberies in the 7 days he was there  hopefully the crime problem will be taken care of in the near future, it looks like such a great country :cheers:


----------



## Pule (May 18, 2004)

bobbycuzin said:


> south africa is definitely at the top of my priorities for places to see, my father was in there a few years back for a conference in johannesburg and he said it was one of the most unique and diverse countries he'd ever been to...the only thing disturbing was he personally witnessed 3 armed robberies in the 7 days he was there  hopefully the crime problem will be taken care of in the near future, it looks like such a great country :cheers:


I must admit that we are having problem with crime and the government is trying by all means to bring with its knees. We are basically seeing success out of the government's strategies but I guess its not easy for us to admit.


----------



## Pule (May 18, 2004)

*Johannesburg*


----------



## nelly_the_elephant (Jun 20, 2007)

Cool pics of joburg! Thanks Pule!


----------



## Pule (May 18, 2004)

*Cape Town*


----------



## nelly_the_elephant (Jun 20, 2007)

I can't see the last ones Pule.


----------



## Urban Legend (Mar 13, 2007)

I LOVE IT!!!!


----------

